# Auto-Spiegelung



## corona (31. März 2006)

Hallo Photoshop-Götter,

ich blick da einfach nicht durch. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen.

Ich will (muss) ein Auto in verschiedenen Positionen auf dem Bodem spiegeln. Ich habe also verschiedene Fotos von dem gleichen Auto. Bei der Front- und Heckansicht hab ich das mit Photoshop ganz gut hingekriegt: 1) Ebene mit Auto duplizieren 2) Duplizierte Ebene um 180 Grad drehen 3) Deckkraft ändern 4) weisser Verlauf drüber und schon sieht das perfekt aus. Also so als ob sich das Auto auf dem weissen Boden spiegeln würde.

MEIN PROBLEM:
Wenn das Auto weder von vorne oder von hinten angezeigt wird, also so als ob das Auto nach links oder rechts abbiegen will, dann funktioniert meine Vorgehensweise oben nicht.

Hat jemand von Euch so etwas ähnliches gemacht und kann mir dabei helfen? Oder gibt es vielleicht ein Filter in Photoshop oder sogar ein ganz anderes Programm/Tool mit dem ich so etwas hinkriege?

Danke für jede Hilfe  

Gruß!


----------



## der_Jan (31. März 2006)

En paar Threads weiter unten steht was hilfreiches: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/239769-person-spiegeln.html

Zusammenfassung: Je parraller du zur Spiegelenden Fläche bist, desto realistischer wird, aber 100% kanns nur sein, wenn du ganz parralel bist, dann gibts allerdings keine Spielung mehr. Stimmt doch,oder?


----------



## corona (31. März 2006)

hallo,

ja hab mir den alten thread durch gelesen. aber geholfen hat mir das nicht wirklich. da steht ja quasi dass es unmöglich ist mit einem computerprogramm zu realisieren.

geht es vielleicht doch? weiß jemand wie? ist es vielleicht beim auto anders als bei einer person, wie im alten thread?

danke und noch mal danke für jede hilfe.


----------



## der_Jan (31. März 2006)

Im Grunde kann man zwei Dinge sagen:
"Wo nix is kann man nix holen"
mit der Einschränkung:
" Plane, siebgetrocknete Zellfaserprodukte stellen ausnahmslos keinerlei Aktionsanforderungen an ihre Umwelt. "

Will sagen: Entweder malst du das selber dazu, oder du gehst raus und fotografierst es nomma neu, oder es geht eben nicht.
Wüsste nicht warum bei Auto was anders sein sollte als bei der Frau. Beides ist eh nur Pixelbrei.


----------



## inctube (3. April 2006)

Was vielleicht hilft wäre das Auto in ganz viele kleine Streifen schneiden und dann nach und nach an das Fahrzeug anpassen. Ganz realistisch wirds nie, weil wie schon gesagt eben Teile fehlen. Mit der Methode kannst du wenigstens das Problem mit der Perspektive lösen.
Den Fahrzeugboden allerdings kannst du nur durch ein weiteres Foto oder durch zeichnen hinbekommen...

grtz inctube


----------

